# Niles pics...



## BatGirl1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Niles enjoys the laptop :shy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5250]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5251]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5252]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 21, 2012)

that's a beautiful Tegu! looks like he has him a good family


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5269]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks great wish Kirby would come out so we could bond niles is beautiful though lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Deac77 said:


> Looks great wish Kirby would come out so we could bond niles is beautiful though lol



Thanks  I hold him at least once a day...but if he jumps at the screen top I wait before taking him out because I don't want to encourage bad behavior...he's a little spoiled...:blush:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


He likes to sleep in his special facecloth on my chest... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL the title is pretty damn misleading......I thought you meant a nile monitor! LOL


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww  his name is niles and i put it in off topic chat blk and wht tegus... :blush::heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 22, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Awww  his name is niles and i put it in off topic chat blk and wht tegus... :blush::heart:
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



haha all good


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 23, 2012)

[size=xx-large]NILES LOOKS GREAT! THANKS FOR THE PICS!!![/size]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 1, 2012)

[attachment=5402]sleepy from 18 crickets... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 2, 2012)

[attachment=5410]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 2, 2012)

[attachment=5411]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 2, 2012)

very cute!!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 3, 2012)

[attachment=5427]meaty goodness

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 4, 2012)

[attachment=5437]started painting the inside of nile's future cage 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 5, 2012)

[attachment=5440]door number two! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

Night mare before Christmas?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: RE: Niles pics...*



MrNiceGuy736u said:


> Night mare before Christmas?



Love that movie

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: RE: Niles pics...*



MrNiceGuy736u said:


> Night mare before Christmas?



Yes  I'm painting all 7 holiday doors inside the enclosure then the woods around them so it looks like niles is in the forest that jack was in...I'm also debating about putting zero floating around somewhere in there if there's room...:heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a awesome idea for the enclosure! And man you got some painting skills


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you :blush:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 6, 2012)

[attachment=5441]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


He likes to climb up onto my coffee cup...unfortunately he also likes to stick his tongue into my coffee to check it out.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 8, 2012)

[attachment=5468]only 3 more doors to do! Ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5469]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 9, 2012)

[attachment=5472]now only 2 doors to paint! Yaaay! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karriss (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cool! And they look spot on, too.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: RE: Niles pics...*



Karriss said:


> Very cool! And they look spot on, too.



Thank you  it's hard for me to sit in there too long and paint because I have chronic pain...so it's taking me awhile.when I can and only one a day or my bones will be screaming...ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 12, 2012)

[attachment=5497]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 12, 2012)

[attachment=5503]one more door to go! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great! You got talents I see


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 12, 2012)

:blush:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 12, 2012)

[attachment=5504]yaay! Now just need zero, jack and some shadowy trees! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 12, 2012)

Man I am so jealous of this cage haha! It's so cool


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you so much...you guys are so nice to say those things :blush:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 13, 2012)

Great job on the cage keep it up

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[attachment=5506]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5507]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


These two additions are still "in progress ", obviously... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 14, 2012)

[attachment=5509]ok so here's jack with the black linework! :shy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 5, 2013)

Ok so here is an update on niles... he went down in october at 18" and woke up in march. Just measured in today at 26"!


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 5, 2013)

...sorry he's 25". Hard to keep him still. Haha


----------

